# AKC accepts RSV2000 pedigrees!!



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

http://www.rsv2000.de/opencms/en/news/announcements/akc-akzeptiert-rsv2000-at.html










"We all knew, but over and over again we heard the opposite. Here ist the official AKC statement concerning RSV2000 pedigrees:

Ursula Zabel,
Sorry it has taken so long to get back with you concerning this matter. We will accept a pedigree from your registry provided it is accompanied by the VDH-issued Anerkennung.
Should you have any other questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to contact me.
Thanks,
Pamela Bennerson
Senior Registration Operator
American Kennel Club"


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow, so what's the official VDH-A?

T


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I AKC hard-up for $? Not just this but someother changes lately...


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah, if you have a co-owed dog, the fee is now $40. I registered under old registration forms and wasn't aware of a fee hike. Nor did they notify me before charging my credit card.

T


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

I know that it sounds good but money or not, the AKC os obligated by their agreement with the FCI to accept ALL FCI pedigrees. When the VDH accepted the RSV pedigrees as valid GSD pedigrees it was a done deal.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Christopher Smith said:


> I know that it sounds good but money or not, the AKC os obligated by their agreement with the FCI to accept ALL FCI pedigrees. When the VDH accepted the RSV pedigrees as valid GSD pedigrees it was a done deal.


yep, exactamundo, mon frier!:lol:

http://www.rsv2000.de/opencms/de/ne...timmung-vdh-aufnahmeverfahren-endgueltig.html

RSV2000 was accepted as a full member of the VDH on 8/3/12.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> yep, exactamundo, mon frier!:lol:
> 
> http://www.rsv2000.de/opencms/de/ne...timmung-vdh-aufnahmeverfahren-endgueltig.html
> 
> RSV2000 was accepted as a full member of the VDH on 8/3/12.


Hadn't realized. Have they updated their website in English?

T


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Hadn't realized. Have they updated their website in English?
> 
> T


somewhat!!! The headline about the VDH is included on the English side, but if you wish to read the actual letter from the VDH, it's on the German side.

http://www.rsv2000.de/opencms/de/index.html


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Now all you need is a real RSV2000 presence in the US of A and not just a few individual members ;-)


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Now all you need is a real RSV2000 presence in the US of A and not just a few individual members ;-)


We need another GSD club like we need a hole in the head. Why not implement the good stuff that the RSV does within the existing clubs?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Christopher Smith said:


> We need another GSD club like we need a hole in the head. Why not implement the good stuff that the RSV does within the existing clubs?


I disagree. We need and don't have a Working GSD club.
GSDCA is an AKC club with a bit of SV approval
WDA is nothing on it's own
The SV is run by the Show Crowd and UScA is following their lead with Johannes Grewe and Tim Burke with Lyle's blessing.
Do you think UScA would implement anything that Helmut Raiser
suggested as long as it's a SV club?


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Do you think UScA would implement anything that Helmut Raiser
> suggested as long as it's a SV club?


That would be up to the membership.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Thomas and Christopher, you two remind me a bit of a married couple that bickers a lot. I kinda like it. Even if I am not particularly interested in what you two are talking about at the time, you guys always manage to give me something to think about or bring in useful items that I can take away for later. It's that aspect of working with dogs that I have always found enjoyable and in particular aside from the laughs here, I find that it's the most enjoyable aspect of this forum.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Christopher Smith said:


> That would be up to the membership.



Christopher,

That's the funniest thing you've ever posted. Like UScA listens to its members BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA
I"m calling it a day .


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh please stop. 

I started this thread to discuss the fact that pups and dogs currently registered through RSV2000 can now also be registered with AKC. I don't give a rat's ass what anyone thinks about UScA, or it's politics and it doesn't have anything to do with this thread. 

Start your own thread if you want to bitch and moan about UScA politics stop taking over mine.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Alright. To get this on track again, what's RSV2000? I could look it up but thought maybe a response would get this back on track. Honestly, I don't care either about all that other stuff. Course, I don't know enough to know whether or not I should care. I like it that way.

So back to my question. What is it?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

It's a GSD organization. You can read about it on the website, if you like. Here they outline their values and philosophy: http://www.rsv2000.de/opencms/en/about-rsv/values-and-philosophy/defintion-utility-dog/index.html


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> It's a GSD organization. You can read about it on the website, if you like: http://www.rsv2000.de/opencms/en/about-rsv/values-and-philosophy/defintion-utility-dog/index.html


Thank you. I don't know why but that link will not load on my PC. I get the idea now though.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I don't know if AKC recognition is good or bad. Any RSV dogs/breeders in the US?

T


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> I don't know if AKC recognition is good or bad. Any RSV dogs/breeders in the US?
> 
> T


No one is going to import a working line GSD for schH or breeding to this country if they would not be able to register the dog or it's offspring with AKC, so it's a good thing.

Dean bred his bitch Cita to Helmut Raiser's dog, Finch, he kept a pup for himself, I'm pretty sure. I know of other people in the process of importing. Many more people will be buying RSV2000 registered GSD pups and adult dogs now that there is no barrier to AKC registration.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> No one is going to import a working line GSD for schH or breeding to this country if they would not be able to register the dog or it's offspring with AKC, so it's a good thing.


Maybe the answer to this is obvious but what did they do before this?


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

Looks like Raiser is really working on improving the breed as well as sticking it to the SV. 

Good for him.


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

Just a footnote here. 

All the footwork for AKC approval of RSV2000 registrations was done by Bob Kress of BlueHaus Kennels of Hudson, Michigan.

Bob has been a RSV friend for a couple of years now attending the RSV general meetings.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Maybe the answer to this is obvious but what did they do before this?


I don't understand your question.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Oh please stop.
> 
> I started this thread to discuss the fact that pups and dogs currently registered through RSV2000 can now also be registered with AKC. I don't give a rat's ass what anyone thinks about UScA, or it's politics and it doesn't have anything to do with this thread.
> 
> Start your own thread if you want to bitch and moan about UScA politics stop taking over mine.


Susan,

Of course it has something to do with "your" topic.
The RSV2000 exists because of Raisers (and others) dissatisfaction with the SV losing focus on the working aspect of the breed. UScA AND GSDCA/WDA both follow the SV.
Now that the AKC is accepting RSV2000 pedigrees it would seem a perfect time for an increased presence in North America
of an organization more focused on Working GSD's and less on Show?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> I don't understand your question.


It in relation to your statement that "No one is going to import a working line GSD for schH or breeding to this country if they would not be able to register the dog or it's offspring with AKC, so it's a good thing."

I assumed that this has been done before and if so how were these dogs being registered? Or maybe those with RSV2000 pedigrees were not imported because of this fact?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Susan,
> 
> Of course it has something to do with "your" topic.
> The RSV2000 exists because of Raisers (and others) dissatisfaction with the SV losing focus on the working aspect of the breed. UScA AND GSDCA/WDA both follow the SV.
> ...


Bullshit you are grasping at straws. I already stated what this thread is about, and it's not about your issues with UScA. You know I love ya, but you take any opportunity you find to turn a topic into a bitch fest about UScA politics and I'm not having it on my thread. 

SERIOUSLY!!!! ENOUGH THOMAS, NOT ON MY THREAD START YOUR OWN, PLEASE.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> It in relation to your statement that "No one is going to import a working line GSD for schH or breeding to this country if they would not be able to register the dog or it's offspring with AKC, so it's a good thing."
> 
> I assumed that this has been done before and if so how were these dogs being registered? Or maybe those with RSV2000 pedigrees were not imported because of this fact?


Nicole. RSV2000 is "newish" registry, just guessing here, but I imagine that many of the intial dogs registered with RSV2000, had dual registry with the SV...probably many still are going dual...I can also see now that the akc is accepting that registry, more people will be using the RSV2000 papers alone, and more dogs will be RSV2000 registered...

just a guess, but I see that as the logical progression of things..


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> It in relation to your statement that "No one is going to import a working line GSD for schH or breeding to this country if they would not be able to register the dog or it's offspring with AKC, so it's a good thing."
> 
> I assumed that this has been done before and if so how were these dogs being registered? Or maybe those with RSV2000 pedigrees were not imported because of this fact?


The organization just celebrated it's 5th anniversary. In 2009 it was granted provisional membership status with VDH, which carries a 3 year probation term, at the end of which (2012) they became full members.


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

if the sv is run by the "show crowd" and unable to produce working dogs. where did all the dogs from the rsv2000 come from?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

jamie lind said:


> if the sv is run by the "show crowd" and unable to produce working dogs. where did all the dogs from the rsv2000 come from?


Nobody said the SV was unable to produce working dogs. They have chosen not to and to concentrate on Show lines. Which is why the RSV2000 exists now


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

so what does the akc concentrate on?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

jamie lind said:


> so what does the akc concentrate on?


superior working dogs of all breeds !!!!!


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> superior working dogs of all breeds !!!!!


well i guess it all makes sense now.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

jamie lind said:


> so what does the akc concentrate on?


Registering dogs. And they do a damn good job of it.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Registering and one hell of a lot of dog events.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Registering and one hell of a lot of dog events.


Don't forget the fighting against BSL too.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> It in relation to your statement that "No one is going to import a working line GSD for schH or breeding to this country if they would not be able to register the dog or it's offspring with AKC, so it's a good thing."
> 
> I assumed that this has been done before and if so how were these dogs being registered? Or maybe those with RSV2000 pedigrees were not imported because of this fact?


My question is why not. They are eligible for FCI type of events without AKC registration.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> My question is why not. They are eligible for FCI type of events without AKC registration.


I have no idea. I was just being polite by making conversation to get the subject back on track. I purposely went the route I did with my last two dogs to avoid having discussions or concerns of this nature.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> My question is why not. They are eligible for FCI type of events without AKC registration.


Why not what? Why haven't people been importing the dogs? Probably because the organization is only 5 years old, and most people want to be able to re-register their dogs with AKC. 

FCI IPO world championship requires dogs be registered with the national organization of the country for which it will compete, which in the USA is AKC only. 

In order to compete at the WUSV the dog would have to be registered with AKC.

In order to legitimately breed GSDs in this country and sell pups the dog needs to be registered with AKC. 

This is why it's important that dogs who are imported with RSV2000 registrations can be registered with AKC.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> Nicole. RSV2000 is "newish" registry, just guessing here, but I imagine that many of the intial dogs registered with RSV2000, had dual registry with the SV...probably many still are going dual...I can also see now that the akc is accepting that registry, more people will be using the RSV2000 papers alone, and more dogs will be RSV2000 registered...
> 
> just a guess, but I see that as the logical progression of things..


Joby, Nicole

Rsv 2000 was born after Helmut Raiser was "chucked out" of the SV German Shepherd Club.

Helmut Raiser is probably one of the best GSD knowledgeable persons out. 

However, the German GSD breeders either in SV GSD or in RV 2000 remain the same. Some of these breeders, whatever Club they belong to, SV or RSV, have the responsibility to produce healthy specimens of the breed. 

Whatever the requirements from the SV or the RSV 2000, these breeders can determine what sort of dogs they breed. Many are bred for sport and military and police, mostly from the same kennels.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Anne Vaini said:


> I AKC hard-up for $? Not just this but someother changes lately...


:-k:-k
nope, can't even begin to understand that one.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Thank you for the additional information Gillian.


----------

